# Audi



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Fuckers.

I came back to Audi hoping the Customer Experience might be different this time round. I've got a UK car, spent a fair amount of cash, and expect to be treated like a "customer".

I've experienced the general "cold start" noises that the S4 engine is prone to. Reading ScoTTy's experience, I now know Audi have a "fix" for this... so it isn't unreasonable to want to book my car in to have the work sorted out. In addition, I want them to apply the new throttle software and hoover it out for me as well.

I phoned Hitchin Audi last week. Did they return my call? Did they fuck.

I phoned them again today and made it clear they should return my call this time around. So they did. Was it worth it? No. They are fuckers.

Firstly, I get a telling off for quoting Audi TSBs at them (Technical Service Bulletins). "No sir, I need you to describe the symptoms and we'll investigate. Its no good telling me what is wrong with it, that's what we'll find out..." (yeah right...) So I bit my tongue and went along with that. "Fine, sir - we can do Friday or any day next week" They want my car dropped off one afternoon and left til (at least) the following day. Bearing in mind my local dealer closed down, and this one is about a 30 mile roundtrip, its not unreasonable to need a courtesy car.

So I made the mistake of asking for one.

The guy laughed and said... "Ah... well that'll extend the lead-time slightly. You are now looking at the last week in March."

Disgusting. More than 4 weeks to get a Â£40k car looked at. That's just fucking funny. Or it would be if my expectations were lower. You can bet your arse Nissan would have collected my car any day next week and left me a loaner in its place, returning my car when it was ready. Spotless. Fixed. But not Audi.

I gave the chap 2 choices. Either find me a less ridiculous lead-time, or I'd get Customer Services to sort it out for me. "I can give you Customer Services phone number..." he said, politely. "No thanks. I've had an Audi before. I know what it is."

1 complaint later, CS are "looking into it" and are "concerned".

I should fucking think so.

Its my own fault for thinking it might have got better.

You can shove your RS4 up your arse.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, I forgot to say.

They're C U N T S as well as fuckers.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I don't wish to say i told you so, but......

I told you so!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> I don't wish to say i told you so, but......
> 
> I told you so!


I just knew you'd say that. I'll get what I want, I just think they shouldn't put up a sodding fight all the time, that's all...

I bet they'll get arsey about the minor modding its had, too...   :?


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

To quote from any Audi price list for servicing (and warranty should take priority right)....



> within a maximum of 5 working days should you not require a loan car, and 10 working days if you should


They're taking the piss mate :evil:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Top flame!!! No experience yet with Audi CS, but being the bandwaggonist I am and The AA have really, really fucked me about today I would like to show some solidarity.
Todays letter of the day (from Sesame Street) is the letter "A", all the wanky, fucking no chinned arseholes who have pissed people off today will begin with the letter "A".


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Now I'm worried cos Hitchin is my local dealer.

Shame really as the purchasing experience was pretty good.

Ho hum there's always Wayside...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'll get what I want


No argumets from me. But Audi CS is legendary in being shite, i don't know why you expected anything different. :?

BTW, my first post wasn't a piss take, hence the sad face!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get what I want
> ...


I know it wasn't a pisstake...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

beastty said:


> Now I'm worried cos Hitchin is my local dealer.
> 
> Shame really as the purchasing experience was pretty good.
> 
> Ho hum there's always Wayside...


Don't worry fella. They won't dare fuck with their customers after I've finished. It was the biggest hurdle for me buying another Audi, and one I eventually overcame simply because I wanted that particular piece of metal... I'm not about to let them ruin it for me - its just a shame my supplying dealer isn't a little closer.


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I totally agree with you Jampott , but I think its down to the dealership in question rather than the dealer network as a whole , Harper & Hebson in Carlisle where I take my TT are absolutely fantastic. Nothing is too much trouble for H & H , They have been totally faultless in the 2 years I have been going to them. A loan car without having to ask , always booked in at my convenience and the car returned fully valeted with the work done properly and a top up bottle of proper oil and audi washer bottle additive in the passenger footwell. The price is good too compared to NE audi dealers which would be my next port of call (but most of them have poor reputations anyway :? ). A new Audi dealership has recently opened up in Carlisle , the corporate Carlisle Audi , (H & H having decided to stay independent and also have Seat and VW dealerships ), and they are struggling to find customers H & H have such a good reputation. So I am very happy with my Audi dealership experience. I`m sorry you are not . I know lots of people will have had both good and bad experiences of virtually every dealership in the UK regardless of marque , problems do arise whatever the business. So you will only be happy when you find a dealership that you trust , unfortunately that may mean more mileage which is a twat , and is wrong . I hope you get a result , but don`t let some dickhead in a dealership ruin your motoring , there are good garages out there.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I need to book mine in for some 'minor' niggles and was considering going to the 'local' dealer....but decided against it when I started with chest pains. I know I'll need to do it sometime, I'm just ignoring things for the moment. I may even make the trek to a more 'reputable' dealer.....

You're right though, it shouldn't be like this.

H :?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Reiterating what CapTT said....

My local Audi dealership has always been very polite, helpful and provided good service. 
I have occasionally popped in with a query and the nice Customer Service manager comes out to my car and fixes it or suggests I return in an hour or so. 
They are never patronising of a female TT driver either.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

CapTT said:


> I totally agree with you Jampott , but I think its down to the dealership in question rather than the dealer network as a whole , Harper & Hebson in Carlisle where I take my TT are absolutely fantastic. Nothing is too much trouble for H & H , They have been totally faultless in the 2 years I have been going to them. A loan car without having to ask , always booked in at my convenience and the car returned fully valeted with the work done properly and a top up bottle of proper oil and audi washer bottle additive in the passenger footwell. The price is good too compared to NE audi dealers which would be my next port of call (but most of them have poor reputations anyway :? ). A new Audi dealership has recently opened up in Carlisle , the corporate Carlisle Audi , (H & H having decided to stay independent and also have Seat and VW dealerships ), and they are struggling to find customers H & H have such a good reputation. So I am very happy with my Audi dealership experience. I`m sorry you are not . I know lots of people will have had both good and bad experiences of virtually every dealership in the UK regardless of marque , problems do arise whatever the business. So you will only be happy when you find a dealership that you trust , unfortunately that may mean more mileage which is a twat , and is wrong . I hope you get a result , but don`t let some dickhead in a dealership ruin your motoring , there are good garages out there.


The problem is, a postcode search throws up a slew of North London dealers (I'm in Hatfield, so these will be a pig to get to) and there isn't really a "local" one that I can travel to at the start/end of a day to get the car sorted. Maybe I've been spoiled with my Nissan experiences, but I must also comment that Ipswich Audi were pretty good when sorting my dashpod out - so I know its not ALL bad...

But I shouldn't have to go to Wayside in MK, Vindis in Cambs (my supplying dealer who'd better treat me right, or it gets personal, as they PROMISED to sort me out after my previous issues with Audi...) - I should be able to get good service at my nearest dealer and NOT be forced into an 80 mile roundtrip to get to the "nearest" OK ones...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cardiff Audi weren't TOO bad, but the Hartwell's dealerships of Newport and Cardiff were fucking useless.

Lisa has had bad experiences in Listers... (Worcester) so I can't even use HER local dealer...

Fuckers.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Tim, as you might know I gave up on Hitchin ages ago and started going to Wayside...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Wayside in MK, Clive?

Problem is, thats still a fair trek up the M1. Its about an hour away, as the traffic is always so bad. Hardly convenient.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Why's the flame at CS? You've passed it to them and so far I don't see what you've got tp flame them about. Hitchen yes. CS. no (not yet).

Did you take in a print out of the TSB that I posted the link to? I don't see how they can argue with it? I'd wave it in their face and then stick it up their arse.

Cocks


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

jampott said:


> Cardiff Audi weren't TOO bad, but the Hartwell's dealerships of Newport and Cardiff were fucking useless.


If your coming down that far into Wales, try Sinclairs in Bridgend - always found the Swansea outlet excellent and some people claim the Bridgend one is better again.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Wayside in MK, Clive?
> 
> Problem is, thats still a fair trek up the M1. Its about an hour away, as the traffic is always so bad. Hardly convenient.


Yep - that's how pissed off with Hitchin I became!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Your not the only one mate, I had to resort to writing a letter to Kevin Rose, though Iâ€™m sure it wont reach him.

After having serious issues with the rear track control arms (they snap randomly), Audi refuse to rectify the fault or recognise it as a manufacturing defect.

They cant seem to grasp the fact that its my life they are playing with.

This is a major issue that they just want to ignore and keep brushing me away with lame excuses.

In addition the service I receives from the CS department was appalling. The manager is spoke to (Mr O'Sean) is a complete tosspot. Shows no remorse or respect and constantly gives me silly standardised answers that really donâ€™t interest me. The respect issue is a major problem, i may be young but I own two of my own businesses and Iâ€™m the fucking customer that gave Audi money in good faith thinking that i was getting a quality product.

They really pi$$ed me off, I spent hours on the phone trying to resolve the troubles I had experienced, which are still not resolved.

I was advised to write to Kevin Rose, then later told the letter would go back to the Audi CS dept for them to read over and respond.

GRRRRR... so I wasted my time writing a detailed and strong letter, just for some clown to read and respond wit the following reply: "We are sorry to hear of your bad experiences, here is an Audi Pen, thank you, Audi Customer Services".

If my letter is ignored and nothing is done at all, i.e. the car is not inspected by Audi FOC to find out what the problem is, i will proceed with legal action against Audi UK and I will write a every single motoring magazine till someone listens.

Sorry for the long negative post.

I really do like my TT, and still brings a smile to my face every time a drive it. But the quality of some of the parts used are so poor that Iâ€™m surprised that a German company boasting high quality and high performance, lets such a vehicle pass all quality control tests.

Rant over.
Night chaps


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Why's the flame at CS? You've passed it to them and so far I don't see what you've got tp flame them about. Hitchen yes. CS. no (not yet).
> 
> Did you take in a print out of the TSB that I posted the link to? I don't see how they can argue with it? I'd wave it in their face and then stick it up their arse.
> 
> Cocks


I'm not flaming CS (yet)... although we'll see their response today...

I didn't actually go to the dealer, owing to the fact I work during their opening hours and they aren't next door. I thought a simple phonecall to get the ball rolling would suffice. How wrong I was!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kevin Rose ? He wont respond... see below...

Dear Southampton Audi and Kevin Rose,

As you have decided not to respond to my previous messages regarding your changing of my key batteries, I have now sent all of this information to Paul Harris, editor of Audi Driver Magazine for publication. I have also made fellow TT owners aware of this on our web forum (see link below )

I understand that he will be at the Torquay meet next month and I will have a conversation with him about this. The quote below is from a friend of mine Phil who also owns a TT roadster .... he has given me his permission to quote him on this matter.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 637#428637

Quote from Phil

"I had my batteries changed, also by soton audi, and it cost Â£17. The car was 3 months old and both keyfobs stopped working. They told me batteries weren't covered under warranty. Same thing happened again a few months later and they replaced them for free. They also made out they were doing me a huge favour by not charging me. Since then I've had the car in at least 4 more times with the same problem. One of the fobs has been replaced. 
It doesn't take a rocket scientist to work out that the problem's not quite as simple as that. They fobs still xxxx up occasionally."

Perhaps you may comment on the above?

Previous messages to you herewith....

21st Feb 2005

Attn Kevin Rose

Further to my email to Southampton Audi, dated 15th February (also copied to you) I have yet to get any response to this message below, I guess that they couldn't give a damn.

Please kindly explain what is happening and whether or not you wish to comment.

Could you let me know who from AUK is attending the TT meeting at the Corbyn Hotel in Torquay next month? I would very much like to discuss this matter with them as I shall be there.

15th February

Audi TTR 225 JS 52 WOW

I am very very angry having spent an unacceptable amount of my money with you today.

Yesterday Beqqi Philips said to bring my keys in, as both sets of keyfobs had run out of battery ( the second time since new October 2002- last time I was charged only for the battery) I was told it would take a couple of minutes and to be there before 1 pm.

At 12.45 today your service reception guy said that I should get the batteries first from your spares dept.

Stewart in spares said he carried no stock and may have some in tomorrow.

Back to Service dept, your man says, he didn't know the car was booked in, that I wasn't just a walk in off the street customer (???) and that I would have to wait until workshop are back after their lunch at 1 pm.

35 minutes later I was given a bill.. Â£55.58 . Apparently you cannot charge for less than half an hour of labour....

Now the point is I could actually see the guy fiddling about in my car (programming?) and it took about 3 minutes , maybe the actual battery fitting took 2 more minutes so thats 5 minutes for Â£47.30 plus VAT ?

Thats what I call a rip off .

Aside from the amount of money, I am annoyed regarding the complete lack of manners and courtesy shown to a customer. I guess thats what's expected these days, particularly as the car was not bought from your dealership.

I shall continue to buy from Audi but fear that my next dealer visit will be elsewhere (which no doubt you will be delighted about.) 
I know understand that I could have bought some batteries from Tesco's and fitted them myself. A total coast of Â£3.36 against your Â£56.
I have mentioned this on a couple of threads on our TT forum, the response has reinforced my initial views.

.............

They really cannot be interested in looking after customers. :evil:

Still no response to the above, the last message sent to them (AUK and my "Dealer" on 25th Feb


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear of your troubles mate.

Thats just the price you pay for owning an Audi. I'm in the fortunate position that Preston Audi (supplying dealer for 1 of my 2 TT's, the S8 & the RS6) can't do enough to please me, due in the main to them having to pay me compensation for their fuck ups on my 2nd TT which was supplied by Wayside (MK) as the replacement to my 1st TT which was stolen.

The fight with Preston Audi & Audi CS (including Kevin Rose) was so severe that they almost bent right over & took it up the $hitter (no pun intended). Since then, the service from Preston Audi has ranged from very good - excellent, with only a few non returned calls for me to complain about. Its also helped that the last 2 cars i purchased from their (S8 & RS6) were both owned by the Dealer Principal in their 1st few weeks/months.

Once you can strike that kind of relationship with a dealer, it does make life much easier, but in the main, they're all fucking muppets.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

FWIW this is part of the letter i sent the stealer mid Dec they have agreed to supply new car car but guess what they can't find one and if nothing is done by the end of this week i'm going to go "radio rental" So far its been excuse after excuse which i have had enough with

Dear Sir Madam

At the start of the year I purchased from you a 2003 Audi TTC 225 reg no XXXXXXXâ€¦â€¦ for which I paid Â£XX,XXX in cash. Whilst it is a great car to drive and look at, the reliability and back up service has been dreadful, I would just like to list the problems I have had with it following 11 months of ownership.

1. Lack of mid range acceleration (intermittent) new AMM needed although not in stock, booked in at later date

2.Driver side xenon became faulty (intermittent) told it was a loose connection and seemed to be rectified, and new AMM fitted.

3.Side indicator fell out which I fixed with blu tack, I noticed the leather on the drivers side seat bolster had cracked and was coming off. Headlight became faulty again the car went in again side indicator repaired but seat and headlight diagnosed as being terminal and replacements ordered.

4.New seat cover fitted looks like a puffa jacket (wrong shade as well) but should blend in after six weeks. Fittings for the side of the seat not ordered though as old ones had to be broken to be removed headlight replaced and seems to be ok. Courtesy car booked but never turned up. Got lift home and that days plans had to be altered.

5.On leaving dealer noticed the airbag light was on and once I arrived home I noticed the front bumper had not been put on straight, rectified that Saturday.

6. Headlight stops working again but started after 20mins. To be looked at again when new seat fittings arrive.

7. Seat fittings attached and headlight ordered or replaced

8. Drivers side indicator fell out bought new one from parts and fitted it my self to save time.

9. Engine management light came on Audi assist called there were 4 faulty sensors, and we also agreed that the seat colour was not a good match new cover ordered.

10 Faulty sensors repaired / replaced no new seat cover yet .

11. Headlights start flickering on journey home right one fails then comes back on and finally both give up at 80mph left one comes back on 5seconds later.

I think this is most of the problems and they happened in that order but may have missed some out.

I am really staring to loose patience with the growing list of problems with the car and the inability to fix them the first time . From what is meant to be a premium car maker.

I am now in a situation where I no longer want to keep the car and want to swap it with a similar model as I believe this one was built late on a Friday afternoon.

I look forward to your prompt response.

Anthony Bamber

Oh and various key fob issues similar to TTotals


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> they're all fucking muppets.


What a strange sexual preference!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Will see if they reply to my letter.

Stuation is a little different, i dont really have an issue with the dealer. My problem is a little more life threatening, for sure the words legal action will raise some eyebrows..


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > they're all fucking muppets.
> ...


But probably not that far from the truth :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

hiTTchy said:


> If your coming down that far into Wales, try Sinclairs in Bridgend


This is true.
Today I was putting in petrol when I noticed that my front number plate was hanging off - screw had sheared off. At the next pump was one the salesmen from Sinclairs, he came across and told me to follow him to Sinclairs forecourt where he promply fixed my number plate.
Yet again, can't fault Sinclair's in Bridgend.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well well well...

It seems Hitchin Audi had "forgotten" one of their loan cars, which is carried into March and currently unissued.

My car is going in TOMORROW (could have gone in today...)

Service Manager (Sarah) was very nice about it, so it appears I have got what I wanted.

What isn't clear, however, is why I had to shout at Audi CS. Some people would have been (unhappily) fobbed off with "4 weeks"...

Thanks Audi CS and Hitchin for seeing the light at sorting something out.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Well well well indeed.

Why it's almost like they were lying to you in the first place. I mean, obviously, they wouldn't do that, but imagine just forgetting about a car like that. :roll:



jampott said:


> Well well well...
> 
> It seems Hitchin Audi had "forgotten" one of their loan cars, which is carried into March and currently unissued.
> 
> ...


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Aha!!!! It's an A2!!!! :lol:

they have to get revenge somehow Tim!!!! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

M T Pickering said:


> Aha!!!! It's an A2!!!! :lol:
> 
> they have to get revenge somehow Tim!!!! :wink:


I bet it is, but TBH I don't use the car much during the week, and wasn't planning going far at the weekend - although if they give me a nice cheap diesel, I may wander over and get my Land Rover from Droitwich as the trip will be cheaper in that than my S4... :lol:

Guess I'll get my S4 back next week sometime... doing the pulleys is quite a lot of work, apparently... :?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Deary me, Jampo and others you have had a bad experience.

Just like me. :x

As everyone was pasting their letters into this thread, i thought i'd do the same. This one's rather long!

_I am writing to you as I own the aforementioned car and ever since I bought it in July 2004 have had re-occurring problems with gearbox hesitation, gears â€˜stickingâ€™ and many other problems related to this car.

The car has been back to Whites Audi in Camberley, Surrey, where I bought it from, at least 7 times, this has included them holding onto it for a week twice.

The car has also been to Battersea Audi where they have held onto it for a week in the hope of finding what causes these problems but I, and they, have had no success, and after picking the car up on Wednesday morning from Camberley Audi they informed they couldnâ€™t find any faults with it.

I suspect this isnâ€™t true as when I drove up to London that morning I felt the hesitation several times. Whether the car is in â€œDâ€ / Automatic, or in manual, the hesitation occurs at up to 40mph, and is usually in 1st, 2nd or 3rd gear.

The gears will also seem to get stuck as I mentioned above when I have driven away from traffic lights after being stationary, or when I go to turn at a junction and have the car in either auto or manual the car will not accelerate as fast as it would normally do and on occasions, I have had drop it down a gear whilst in Auto to get away from a junction safely.

Despite proving to Whites that the gearbox was the problem by showing them various statements other TT DSG owners had made on a TT website, they said they werenâ€™t allowed to change the gearbox unless faults related to this showed up.

When I last spoke to Whites Audi they said â€œwe have reached a stalemate, we canâ€™t find any faults with the car, and you keep telling us there are faults with the car.â€

I had looked forward to getting this car so much having previously owned a TT and after saving up to buy it I now I wish I had never bought it as I have had endless problems ranging from the aforementioned hesitation, through to a â€œbleepingâ€ that took 3 visits to solve and many other problems.

The obvious remedy to me would be to either change the gearbox and see if that solves the problem or replace the car as Audi service departments have had the car for almost as long as I have had and this shouldnâ€™t be happening with a car that isnâ€™t even a year old.

I look forward to hearing from you by return. _

I haven't received a written response yet even though Victoria Harvey - another CS manager at Audi says it was sent out last week - there was no point writing the letter as this lady says that unless the fault is picked up on their diagnosis system, nothing can be done.

Don't worry about the fact that the car is often very sluggish, AND hesitates below 40mph in 1st, 2nd and 3rd gears. Just flatly refuse this Audi.

Victoria Harvey's response to my letter on the phone was "when you feel this happening, try and take it immediately to your nearest Audi service centre."

Err, and how am i supposed to do that. The reason i am driving is probably due to the fact i am going to a meeting, or have a prior arrangement, and can't just drop this due to your piece of shit playing up again.

:evil:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

For those who need to get to our Mr Rose...

Just got this email...

Dear Mr Selman

I would like to acknowledge receipt of your email marked for the attention
of Mr Rose.

Unfortunately, Mr Rose is out of the country until next Monday. 
I will, however, look into the matter and will contact you shortly.

Kind regards

Liz Luckett
PA to Director of Audi

Direct Line ++44 (0) 1908 601303
Direct Fax ++44 (0) 1908 601040
email : [email protected]
www.audi.co.uk


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

There was a young lady called Luckett
Who put your email in a bucket
Kevin's away
What more can I say
"Audi don't care, so just Fuck it!"


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jampott said:


> There was a young lady called Luckett
> Who put your email in a bucket
> Kevin's away
> What more can I say
> "Audi don't care, so just Fuck it!"


Nice.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Best I could do in the 2 mins after John's post


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

On the brink of sending it to her..

Shall I ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> On the brink of sending it to her..
> 
> Shall I ?


Go on...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

OK lets see what she says !

Will post her reply if she doesnt faint :twisted:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> OK lets see what she says !
> 
> Will post her reply if she doesnt faint :twisted:


Muhahahahaha... :roll:   :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jampott said:


> There was a young lady called Luckett
> Who put your email in a bucket
> Kevin's away
> What more can I say
> "Audi don't care, so just Fuck it!"


Brilliant, worth going in the Jokes section. :lol:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Any response from her? :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nothing from Lucy Locket...

Must have blown it now... 

Well I thought it was funny anyhow :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm now driving a Silver A3 Diesel (new shape). On the plus side, its quite funky and got me back from the dealer with twice the MPG as the journey there (more than, actually!). The auto-dimming mirror is nice, too and the car goes OK.

On the downside, its a bit sluggish after driving the S4 and the 350z / TT almost exclusively for the last 4 years (!) and the interior has manky wood trim which wouldnt look out of place in a Rover. It didn't feel as sure footed as any of my previous cars, either... (I was in the outside lane of the A1M in a blizzard) but maybe thats simply me not being used t the car...

Not a bad piece of metal. I gave the servicing department a run-down of what I want doing. Its anyone's guess whether they'll do it, or when I'll get my own car back... :lol:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

see personally i reckon the future is not to complain to the dealer, but to complain to Audi CS (or any manufacturer) to punish a dealer that has proven to be falling below standards by having a system where it gets them where it hurts i.e. reducing their allocation, making them pay with cash for your time etc, otherwise why are stealers going to care? if everybody hassled Audi CS to intoduce this kind of system at least it would give customers some power.
Know what i mean?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I am still fucked off after my CS experience at Oxford Audi yesterday.

The camber on my rear wheels is so far out that it halfing the life of my rear tyres.

So when I changed them over last week I took the old tyre into them to show the wear pattern. They agreed it wasn't acceptable and booked the car in for a week later to look at tracking and camber. I said I expected this to be investigated under warranty, they agreed, and I said "I am expecting a long-term fix, not a quick fix, because if the tyres wear the same way I will expected you to replace them', they mumbled agreement. :?

Went in yesterday morning, sat down...went through the usual patronising conversation and was asked how I'd like to pay!!!! Discussion ensues about my conversation with them a week ago, they then deny all that was said!

They they gave me 3 different reasons in 10 minutes as to why they can't do it under warranty...including 'tracking is only covered for the first 6000 miles' I reply, it's not the tracking! it the camber! :evil: or 'you might have driven over a brick"!

At no point would the Service Manager come out from workshop to speak to me, the dumb shit on the front desk just kept running in the back. I asked to speak to him but he was 'too busy' to come out!!!!

I mentioned that I had a list of 15 TT owners who have experienced the same problem, then they just backed off and said speak to Audi CS, by this point I was getting so frustrated I cancelled the 'appointment' and left.

I apologised for wasting their time in preparing a courtesy car and the little shit said "thats ok sir" I replied "you could apologise for wasting mine"...no reply just smiles!

Will speak to Audi, because I am not happy with responses on a technical level, but more frustrating is the patronising and unprofessional way the Oxford Audi CS conduct business.

Audi market themselves as a discerning marque for discerning customers...then why do there franchises treat their customers like idiots? They are trying to compete with BMW, but BMW don't treat their customers like this.

aaarrrgghhhhh!!!


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

omen666 said:


> Audi market themselves as a discerning marque for discerning customers...then why do there franchises treat their customers like idiots? They are trying to compete with BMW, but BMW don't treat their customers like this.
> 
> aaarrrgghhhhh!!!


Omen - sounds like you have a really 'shitty' dealer there. I didn't buy a BMW a few years back because my Audi dealer tends to treat me well and the BMW dealer was 'snobby' and didn't seem to care (they also wanted me to insure a courtesy car myself if it went in for jobs :evil: )

There's no excuse for not investigating a potential warranty problem (and I would call this warranty even if your car is over 3 years old..... you would reasonably expect it to last longer than that.)

Maybe worth posting the experience on the main forum and getting *all the people affected* to write a letter of complaint directly to Kevin Rose. It may also be an idea to post a pretty standard letter which people can then amend, but mentioning things like watchdog, trading standards, the forum (all the stuff that gets big companies to stand up and listen.)

The TT is, I think, Audi's biggest seller... they can't really afford for us all to defect to BMW or the like.

Just my thoughts......

*Power in numbers..... the more exposure, the better*

ps. I'd be up for writing in, but my tyres were new on the car and don't seem to be wearing inappropriately.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

zedman said:


> see personally i reckon the future is not to complain to the dealer, but to complain to Audi CS (or any manufacturer) to punish a dealer that has proven to be falling below standards by having a system where it gets them where it hurts i.e. reducing their allocation, making them pay with cash for your time etc, otherwise why are stealers going to care? if everybody hassled Audi CS to intoduce this kind of system at least it would give customers some power.
> Know what i mean?


My sentiments exactly. I wasn't going to be fobbed off by the dealer, and nor did I want to argue the toss with them, as nothing I was going to say would make a blind bit of difference... However, a phonecall to their Service Manager from Audi CS (who are, at least, trying to uphold the brand and its customer reputation) and they bloody well got their act together. The thing is, its the extremes I can't be doing with. Although I'm chuffed my car is being looked at immediately (and I'd demand this if the work was serious enough) it really didn't need doing under anything more than "reasonable" timescales (10 working days, as per their own service promise would have been fair...)

But to go from 4 weeks to "immediate" is a bit silly, really...


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

hiTTchy said:


> omen666 said:
> 
> 
> > Audi market themselves as a discerning marque for discerning customers...then why do there franchises treat their customers like idiots? They are trying to compete with BMW, but BMW don't treat their customers like this.
> ...


Will post on main forum, I already have a thread gathering names, I just want to calm down a bit first not to distract from real problem with emotional ranting!

I am about to put Â£600 worth of new tyres on my car and drive 2000 miles in a week, which is precisely why I wanted them to address this issue.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

Damon

I wouldn't use Oxford Audi again on the count they're a pile of steaming poo or VW Oxford who are about the worst fuckwit "mechanics" I've ever encountered.

If you want your car looked after I'd take a trip to Audi Aylesbury (not too far from you) which is run by Keith Brothers. I've had my car in to those chaps a few times (they also run the VW dealership next door where our Golf V5 is now serviced) and they take the time to explain exactly what's what and rectify problems promptly.

One thing Keith Brothers are good at is getting you to talk through the problems with the service chap before he gets working on your car. Oxford Audi and VW didn't allow this even when requested stating their service staff are too busy and they've jotted down the symtoms on the job sheet and that was enough :evil:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I can also vouch for Aylesbury Audi on their service side. Very helpful and knowledgeable too. Steve, the service manager, is a top bloke - even hands out TTOC flyers to serviced TT owners for me!!


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

The head service bloke was more than happy for me to hand over VAGCOM diagnostics info when the TT was running rough and said he uses it himself at home. Oxford Audi spat at me when I tried to do the same...


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> I can also vouch for Aylesbury Audi on their service side. Very helpful and knowledgeable too. Steve, the service manager, is a top bloke - even hands out TTOC flyers to serviced TT owners for me!!


I agree with NaughTTy, and David one of the technicians is excellent.
Steve only works three or four days a week; Sat. Mon. Tue. Wed.
or maybe the other days, I don't know which.

sonicmonkey - why don't you use AmD? I seem to remember you are very close.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

HighTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I can also vouch for Aylesbury Audi on their service side. Very helpful and knowledgeable too. Steve, the service manager, is a top bloke - even hands out TTOC flyers to serviced TT owners for me!!
> ...


I use AmD for most stuff but servicing (none brake fluid/spark plugs service) is the same cost if not cheaper at Audi than AmD and buyers like to see dealer stamps.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

At long last had a call from Jeremy Day.He is asst to kevin Rose MD at Audi UK.

Jeremy rang to have a chat and basically has settled my complaint by agreeing to credit me the cost of the labour (1/2 hour = Â£48 )

Thanks Jeremy ( [email protected] ) for the long needed asstance !

Two weeks of haranging them with emails letters phonecalls blood sweat and tears..... Hooray 

BTW said that they regularly look through this forum ......


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> At long last had a call from Jeremy Day.He is asst to kevin Rose MD at Audi UK.
> 
> Jeremy rang to have a chat and basically has settled my complaint by agreeing to credit me the cost of the labour (1/2 hour = Â£48 )
> 
> ...


nice one...

That'll keep you in Bingo markers, urine-stained underwear and tea cosies for a while longer then... :lol:

Did they like my limeric? :twisted:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PPpppphhhhhuk Offff Sunny!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TTotal said:


> PPpppphhhhhuk Offff Sunny!


Is there a special shop where down-and-outs can buy their clothes from, or do they get the clothes first and THEN become a tramp? I just wondered, because string-tied overcoats and single mittens don't just grow on trees, you know... You can't just become a tramp unless you have all the right gear, surely?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

TTotal said:


> At long last had a call from Jeremy Day.He is asst to kevin Rose MD at Audi UK.
> 
> BTW said that they regularly look through this forum ......


They must be reading the wrong f*****g threads then!!!!!!!! What are they doing to improve the cr*p service from most Audi dealers???


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

I went into Wayside MK yesterday for some touch up paint. Walked into one building, they ignored me, one bloke closed his office door in my face as I walked towards him....bastard.

Then I went to the other building, and sat for 15 minutes to find that they didnt have the paint stick...quite interesting sat there listening to the way they speak about customers. The bird on the service desk left a message for someone to tell them their car needed a few things doing, and as she slammed the phone down, she shouts "THATS THE SECOND BLOODY MESSAGE!!" Then another called up, the receptionist said a customer was on hold, and she said "well they can wait!"

unprofessional or what!! Audi drivers, lets face it must pay more than your average car owner, and in return you would expect more than that!

Although, they did say they would send me the paint in the post, despite the fact crawley refused!?!?


----------

